# Lone Star Reptile Expo



## Vivarium Concepts (Mar 6, 2008)

*The Lone Star Reptile Expo is just around the corner! 
March 28 & 29 in Arlington, Tx
Vivarium Concepts will be vending at the Expo and will have a large selection of dart frogs, feeder insects, corkbark, ghostwood, as well as other items of interest. 

Check out this link for show times and directions. 
DFW Lone Star Reptile Expo



*


----------



## Spud (Jan 9, 2009)

Do you know which species of darts you plan on bringing? Im looking at getting some for my 12x12x18 exoterra


----------



## bstorm83 (Jul 16, 2007)

Awesome finally I can goto a show!


----------



## Ontariofrogger1973 (Oct 18, 2008)

sweet! i think i met you at the austin herp expo... ima try to go!


----------



## bstorm83 (Jul 16, 2007)

I am wondering how many froggers are going to this show. Because i will be going and was looking at getting a pair of imitators or vents


----------



## FuzzyTB (Apr 3, 2008)

You need to talk to Cindy, who originated this thread. In the times I've been there, she's been the only vendor who deals with frogs. Well, that's not exactly true. I've seen a couple of vendors that had d. auratus stored in a well vented cage with reptibark sticking all over them...buy from Cindy. If she doesn't have it, she may be able to find it if you give her notice before the show. Or try to meet with someone reputiable off this site. 

The show has lot's of cool reptiles also.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Mar 6, 2008)

*Seven days and counting.
We look forward to seeing everyone!*


----------



## FuzzyTB (Apr 3, 2008)

Cindy,
What frogs will you be taking to Arlington?


----------



## TonyT (Feb 16, 2004)

How was the show and what did everyone get?

TonyT


----------

